# [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald



## Jarafi (13. Juli 2014)

*[Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

*Review*​ 


*Noctua*​ 
*NH-D15
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *​ 



*Informationen zum Test*
          Noctua dürfte allen hier im Forum ein Begriff sein, steht der Hersteller seit vielen Jahren für hochwertige und natürlich vor allem leise Kühlerkomponenten.
Wir schauen uns heute ihren neuen waschechten High-End Kühler an, den Noctua NH-D15, der Erbe des NH-D14.
Schon der Vorgänger war ja, was die Größe und natürlich auch die Kühlleistung angeht riesig, also erfindet Noctua natürlich nicht das Rad neu, sondern baut auf den Stärken des Vorgängers aus.
Ergebnis ist dann der NH-D15 ist in der breite etwas gewachsen, hat Aussparungen für hohe RAM-Kühler bekommen und natürlich neue Lüfter.


Preislich natürlich für hochwertige Komponenten bekannt, bewegt sich der NH-D15 bei knappen 85-€ ohne Versandkosten.

Wie sich der Noctua NH-D15 im Test schlägt, das schauen wir uns nun an.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHduYKlpGpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Waldkarte*


​Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Wanderziel*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zur Waldkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zur Waldkarte*​
            Noctua verpasst dem NH-D15 natürlich seiner Größe entsprechend auch eine ansehnlich große Umverpackung in den passenden Farben zum eigentlichen Kühler.
Im inneren dann wieder einmal das ganze Zubehör fein säuberlich in einzelne schachteln und Tütchen Verpackt, mit jeweils einem kleinen Handbuch. So kann man gleich mit der Montage loslegen.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Das Ganze ist typisch für Noctua richtig klasse umgesetzt was das Zubehörpaket angeht und macht einfach Spaß es auszupacken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zur Waldkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

​*Zur Waldkarte*​ 

            Werfen wir einen Blick auf den eigentlichen Kühlkörper, dieser wirkt nach dem auspacken nicht nur nahezu riesig sondern bestätigt dies auch durch sein Gewicht von knapp über 1300g. Damit gehört er eindeutig zu den schwersten Vertretern im Kühlermarkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon beim Vorgänger dem NH-D14 setzt Noctua beim NH-D15 auf das für die meisten High-End Kühler typische Doppelturm Design. Jeder Kühlturm verfügt über 45 Aluminiumlamellen die für den optischen feinschliff und zum Schutz vor Korurssion  dient.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf eine spezielle Deckelplatte verzichtet Noctua beim NH-D15, nach oben hin schließt somit die letzte Aluminiumlamelle den Kühler ab. Passen dazu ist die Noctua-eule in der Mitte der beiden Deckellamellen zu finden und zeigt so falls ein Sichtfenster im PC vorhanden ist, woher der Kühler kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die CPU-Kontaktfläche kommt eine massive Kupferbodenplatte zum Einsatz, dies eist natürlich plan geschliffen, poliert und mit einer Nickelschicht überzogen.
Sechs 6-mm Heatpipes sorgen für einen Abtransport der Wärme an die 45 Alumniumlamellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ist der Kühler um 10-mm in die breite gegangen und setzt somit auch auf etwas größere Lüfter. Die beiden 150-mm Lüfter werden dabei mit jeweils zwei Klammern am Kühlerkörper fixiert und per PWM Anschluss mit dem Mainboard verbunden. Andere Lüfter können mit diesen Klammern meistens nicht am Kühlkörper fixiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Besonderheit hat der NH-D15 noch zu bieten, neben der Größe,  Aussparungen in den Kühlerlamellen für hohe Ram-Kühlkörper.
Diese Aussparung sorgt bei der Benutzung von nur einem Lüfter in der Mitte des NH-D15 für eine höhere RAM-Kompatibilität. Speichermodule mit einer Höhe von bis zu 65-mm machen so keinerlei Probleme mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind beide Lüfter montiert, muss der vordere Lüfter, der über dem Arbeitsspeicher montiert wird meistens etwas nach oben versetzt werden.
Das ist natürlich nicht nur eine Frage des Arbeitsspeichers und dessen Kühlern sowie auch vom Mainboard-Layout.


Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




              Was soll ich groß zur Verarbeitung sagen, typisch für Noctua muss man  hier wahrscheinlich mit der Lupe nach einem Fehler suchen, wenn man den  unbedingt etwas finden möchte. Der NH-D15 liefert hier ein  hervorragendes Gesamtbild.




​*Die Montage *​ 

*Zur Waldkarte*​ 
              Kommen wir zur Montage des NH-D15, das zeige ich euch anhand eines AM3+ Systems.
Ansonsten erläutere ich euch die Montage auch noch einmal in meinem kleinen Test-Video!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einem AMD-System ist es so, das ihr die Backplate einfach mitverwenden könnt, ihr müsst nur den Kunststoffrahmen um den CPU-Sockel entfernen.
Dann werden die AMD-Backplate mit den vier Schrauben, den vier Kunststoffabstandshaltern und den beiden AMD-Montagebügel verschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der NH-D15 wird nun auf der CPU platziert und mit Gefühl festgezogen.
Wichtig, die Lüfter erst nach der Verschraubung montieren, sonst erreicht ihr die Schrauben  zum fest ziehen nicht.

Die Montage nimmt grob 10 Minuten in Anspruch.






*III. der Test*

​*Zur Waldkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

​*Zur Waldkarte*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zur Waldkarte*​ Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau      statt,   wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen       CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch        mit den beiden Noiseblocker-Lüftern als Referenzlüfter für alle    Kühler.
  Ein Multiframe M12-P für die Performance-Systeme und ein M12-S1 für Silentsysteme.
  Beide werden mit voller Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.        FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst        aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*

​*Zur Waldkarte*​ 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V*


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V*

​*Zur Waldkarte*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lautstärke*


​*Zur Waldkarte*​  

    Wie macht sich der Noctua NH-D15 bei der Lautstärke?
Bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V vernimmt man ein rauschen was im Verhältnis zum Vorgänger etwas lauter erscheint.
 Je nach anderen Systemkomponenten kann man den NH-D15 von diesem Unterscheiden. Jedoch ist das Geräusch nicht störend.
Werden 7-V angelegt, so vernimmt man den Lüfter überhaupt so gut wie nicht mehr.


*IV. Wanderziel*

​*Zur Waldkarte*​ 
                Was lässt sich also zum Noctua NH-D15 zum Abschluss meines Testes kurz sagen?

Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger hat sich die Kühlleistung noch einmal einen Tick gesteigert, somit gehört der NH-D15 ganz klar zu den Leistungsfähigsten Luftkühlern auf dem Markt.
Bei der Lautstärke ist er bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V einen Tick lauter als der D14, ist aber immer noch ruhig im Vergleich zu anderen Kühler.
Die Montage geht Dank dem Montagesystem von Noctua ebenfalls enorm einfach von der Hand und bietet keinen Anlass zur Kritik.

Etwas schade ist, dass je nach RAM-modulen die Kompatibilität hier etwas eingeschränkt ist, beim Einsatz von zwei Lüftern auf dem NH-D15. Auch das mit den beiliegenden Lüfterklammern nur die mitgelieferten Lüfter montiert werden können, ist etwas schade.

Bleibt zum Abschluss natürlich noch ein Blick in den Geldbeutel, hier sorgt der NH-D15 mit knappen 85-€ natürlich ein paar Gedanken darüber, ob er Geldbeutel das hergibt.
Im Gegenzug erhält man neben einem echten high-End Kühler natürlich auch den von Noctua bekannten Service für das Montagezubehör für neue Sockel als Beispiel.

Am Ende gibt es von Mir eine Empfehlung für Enthusiasten oder auch für Leute die einfach gerne etwas an der Taktschraube drehen möchten. Am Schluss liegt es wie immer bei jedem selbst ob er das Geld ausgeben möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Noctua NH-D15 im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*Noctua NH-D15 der Noctua-Webseite*






*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Die Harwdarechecker auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei uns auf dem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Frohes Neues Jahr und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Scathach86 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Sehr interessanter Test, auch wenn ich meinem DRP3 weiterhin treu bleiben werde. Vielen Dank dafür

Ich würd aber nochmal Korrektur lesen (Sorry, aber da bin ich sehr pingelig. Ist absolut nicht böse gemeint).


----------



## Jarafi (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Danke!

Ja mach die Schnitzer gerade raus.
Du das ist ja nicht böse!  Ich bin froh wenn mir das jemand sagt, Ich seh manchmal vor lauter Wordseiten nichts mehr 

Grüße


----------



## Chimera (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Again, mal wieder ne super Review und toll, dass du zu den wenigen gehörst, die eben auch auf ner AMD PLatte testen


----------



## Jarafi (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Vielen Dank! 
Ich denke ein FX ist für die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Kühlers eine gute CPU.

Grüße


----------



## Scathach86 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ja mach die Schnitzer gerade raus.
> Du das ist ja nicht böse!  Ich bin froh wenn mir das jemand sagt, Ich seh manchmal vor lauter Wordseiten nichts mehr
> ...



Das glaub ich dir auf Anhieb. 

Schön, dass du es nicht krumm nimmst, wenn jemand die rechtschreibung erwähnt. Die meisten in meinem Bekanntenkreis und auch oftmals in Foren regen sich dann nur darüber auf und tun dann so, als ob man sie bis aufs Schärfste beleidigen oder als dumm darstellen will. Deswegen erwähn ich das lieber gleich mit^^


----------



## facehugger (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Geiler Freezer, geile Bilder, geiles Review Der einzige Haken bei dem Kühlmonster ist der Preis...

Gruß


----------



## Jarafi (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Danke freut mich sehr!

Ja oder wenn du Ihn in ein ITX Case packen möchtest 

Grüße


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Schöner Kühler, aber mit 85€ auch extrem teuer... Die Kühlleistung und die Verarbeitung mag zwar über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein, aber ich würde dann auf den billigeren und fast genauso guten SilverArrow SB-E setzen.


----------



## Jarafi (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Klar, aber du hast eben auch den super Support von Noctua.


----------



## Ion (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

8°C im Idle und 30°C unter Last?
Führst du Tests draußen auf dem Balkon durch? 

Ein Kollege von mir hat den Kühler gestern zufällig auch in seinem PC-System verbaut (PII X6 1075T) und er hat im Idle 29°C und unter Last ~48°C gemessen, was ich für deutlich realistischer halte.


----------



## Jarafi (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Hast du gelesen das die Raumtemperatur abgezogen wurde?


----------



## Ion (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Jetzt hab ich das gelesen. 
Warum machst du das auf diese Art und Weise? Für einen schnellen Blick in die Tabellen um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen ist es verwirrend.


----------



## Jarafi (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

ich finde es angenehmer zum Verlgeichen, da meine Raumtemperaturen schwanken.
Die Kühlerreihenfolge richtetet sich so eben nahc den tatsächlichen Temepraturen

Was daran verwirrend sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Ion (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Was daran verwirrend sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht.



Per se ist da nichts verwirrend, sofern man die Sache mit der Raumtemp. weiß und deine Berichte kennt. 
Also alles gut


----------



## Jarafi (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Alles klar, Entschuldige stand auf dem Schlauch.

Grüße


----------



## poiu (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

die Fotos hab ich nocht nicht gesehen


----------



## Jarafi (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Ja aber jetzt, hoffe die Aufnahmen gefallen.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Sehr schönes Review.
Gute Ergebnisse. Aber leider auch recht hoher Preis.
Schade dass du leider nichts zur Montage an einem Intel System sagen kannst.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Danke dir!
Montage ist bei INTEL genauso easy wie bei AMD, nur nimmst die INTEL-Backplate.
Probiere ich in Zukunft noch einzubauen.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Wäre natürlich super wenn du für Kühler Tests beide Plattform wegen der Montage hättest.
Aber wenn du sagst dass es easy ist, ist alles klar.
Ich habe den selbst noch nicht verbaut aber schon Anfragen bekommen.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Da kann ich dir hier bei INTEL auch bedenkenlos den Noctua empfehlen!

Grüße


----------



## Babbavs (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Super Review !!

Die Noctua sind schon recht teuer, aber auch echt gut.

Die Montage ist einfach easy.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Hast du die Möglichkeit den Kühler auch mit anderen Lüftern zu testen?


----------



## S754 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Super gemacht, großes Lob! Das Review finde ich um einiges besser als die von PCGH! 
Auch die Bilder sind nice, davon kann man sich eine Scheibe abscheiden.


----------



## Jarafi (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Moin,

vielen Dank für das Lob! 

@Thereshold

Die Möglichkeit ja, Zeitlich nur etwas schiwerig.
Was stellst du dir den vor an anderen Lüftern?

@S754

Danke , hatte das Gute Wetter gleich mal genutzt für die Fotos.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*



Jarafi schrieb:


> @Thereshold
> 
> Die Möglichkeit ja, Zeitlich nur etwas schiwerig.
> Was stellst du dir den vor an anderen Lüftern?



Einen gängigen Case Lüfter wie den Silent Wings 2.
Es sollte natürlich ein PWM Lüfter sein.
Mich persönlich interessiert eigentlich wie gut die Standard Lüfter wirklich sind. Und das kannst du nur testen indem du andere Lüfter nimmst von denen du weißt dass sie gut sind weil sie sich in Lüfter Tests vorne platziert haben.


----------



## Jarafi (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Naja, einen großen unterschied wirst du da nicht merken, die Standardlüfter sind bei Noctua schon Top.
Die SW 2 werdne nur eliser sein bei einem Tick höheren Temps.

Nach einigen Dutzend Kühlern gab es da nie viele Ausreißer, egal ob Twin Tower oder Singel Tower-Kühler.
Aber ich schau mal was sich da machen lässt .

Grüße


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

moin

guter test, aber eines verstehe ich nicht^^
wieso ein contra bei ram?
ich habe richtig viel platz zwischen ram und kühler, inkl beider lüfter ;]


----------



## Jarafi (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Moin,

geht um RAM mit hohen Kühlern, diesne kannst du beim D15 nur einsetzten, wenn du nur den Lüfter in der Mitte einsetzt,ansonsten verdeckt der Lüfter trotz der RAM-Aussparung am Kühler einen RAM-Slot.

Grüße


----------



## o0Julia0o (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-D15 - Kälte eult es aus dem Wald*

Wie - in der Mitte einsetzen? Ein Lüfter ist doch ohnehin in der Mitte. Und einer über dem RAM. Weil auf der anderen Seite kein Platz wäre(dort wo die PC-Anschlüsse alle sind, wie USB,Audio,Netzwerk,PS2).

Würde der mit meinem Board & RAM passen?

*Mainboard: *ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0)
*RAM: *G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
*Meine CPU: *Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz 

Der Ram  ist von den Pins unten bis oben die höchste Kante knapp 4,5cm hoch. Jedoch versenkt der RAM sich ja ein Stückchen, wenn man ihn einsteckt. Naja, es bleibt bei 4,5cm. Denn der RAM-Slot ist ja auch etwas erhoben. Eingesteckt sind es 4,5cm.
Vom CPU-Aufnamequadrat(Plastik) vom Plastikrand bis zum 1. eingesetzem RAM-Baustein(Slot 2, also in die beiden helleren kommt der RAM für Dual-Channelbetrieb) sind es 4,3cm.

Die Fotos sind ja mal geil - so passend der Herbst zu den Farben der Lüfter. Und gleichzeitig ein schöner Kontrast - diese harte kalte Technik in der weichen Natur.


----------

